# first batch of eggs



## leviathon13 (Sep 11, 2006)

well after watching my pair of reds for the last year "go through the motions" off and on, they finally spawned last night. only things done differently in the last couple of months were a diet change to my homemade frozen fish food, straight coldwater water changes. and after this last 50% water change i put in 3 large Indian Almond Leaves (Keta Pang). they say Keta Pang stimulates spawning in fish. about 3 days after the Water change and adding the keta pang, i had color change, nest building ,defending (against the 2 Caribe) and spawning . all the other times they'd do everthing but spawn. if i'd do a water change. they stop, lighten back up and allow the caribe back to their corner. hmph, must be something to the indian almond leaves.
i siphoned the eggs out of the main tank this morning , into a 10g. with 2 pre-cycled sponge filters and a heater. wish me luck guys.


----------



## blackandgold4ever05 (Jun 5, 2008)

That is awesome. Keep us posted and GOOD LUCK!


----------



## kfreeman (Feb 14, 2008)

Good luck with the, congrats,fry a high survival rate is the next rung on the ladder. I have had many hatchings and found success in the Hatch'n feeder.


----------



## NickNick (Apr 18, 2006)

Cool good luck!


----------



## leviathon13 (Sep 11, 2006)

kfreeman said:


> Good luck with the, congrats,fry a high survival rate is the next rung on the ladder. I have had many hatchings and found success in the Hatch'n feeder.
> 
> View attachment 168701
> 
> ...


damnit! i almost bought 1 of those the other day. now i wish i would've. i woke up yesterday morning to find the 10g full of wigglers. and this morning after getting home from work, they look like they're "sticking together" literally. like masses of them stuck together. is this normal or should i be concerned?some of them , if they beat their tails hard enough, break free.i've done 50%+ water changes both days with water from the parent tank. anything else i should be doing? how soon will i need to feed them? i've got Brine that hatched overnight, but it doesn't look like i need them yet.


----------



## razorback182 (Apr 27, 2008)

darn, i wish i could fast forward my juvies into that. Good luck with the fry.


----------



## leviathon13 (Sep 11, 2006)

well, all the little guys have eyes now, or what will soon be eyes.lots of them still stuck together but they seem stronger now and more are breaking free of the masses.


----------



## leviathon13 (Sep 11, 2006)

all have developed eyes, and are not completely free swimming yet but they are moving around the tank more. swimming up into the water column, when i came home from work, they were on the heater, on both sponge filters, and all over the tank. i believe i officially have a HORDE!


----------



## oddball_freak (Aug 6, 2007)

Good job.

Are you going to transfer them to your 55?

Now you just need to get rid of your salt water fish.......

or build yourself a 500.........


----------



## leviathon13 (Sep 11, 2006)

ha ha. they're still too small for the 55 yet. i'm probably gonna get rid of my common snapper and that'll fre up a 30 gal. and once the fish room's cleaned up, i'll set the 55 back up.i don't need to get rid of the SW, just need more tanks!!!
the fry have eaten their fist batch of brine shrimp this morning all of them seem to be doing very well.(full orange bellies) and i've lost very few of them.although some seem to be developing much slower than the rest. i'll probably lose them but ... good lord i have alot of red bellies!


----------



## GenoCyde (May 31, 2008)

leviathon13 said:


> well after watching my pair of reds for the last year "go through the motions" off and on, they finally spawned last night. only things done differently in the last couple of months were a diet change to my homemade frozen fish food, straight coldwater water changes. and after this last 50% water change i put in 3 large Indian Almond Leaves (Keta Pang). they say Keta Pang stimulates spawning in fish. about 3 days after the Water change and adding the keta pang, i had color change, nest building ,defending (against the 2 Caribe) and spawning . all the other times they'd do everthing but spawn. if i'd do a water change. they stop, lighten back up and allow the caribe back to their corner. hmph, must be something to the indian almond leaves.
> i siphoned the eggs out of the main tank this morning , into a 10g. with 2 pre-cycled sponge filters and a heater. wish me luck guys.


Looks awesome. Goodluck


----------



## leviathon13 (Sep 11, 2006)

just an update.... all are now free swimming and on their 2nd day of eating bbs.and good Lord these guys can eat.i had no idea they ate so much







.3 +n feedings a day and 3+ water changes. it'll soon be time to move them to the 30g and then to the 55g.


----------



## jayjulesjohn (Jun 5, 2008)

very nice...gl


----------



## leviathon13 (Sep 11, 2006)

lost quite a few fry the last couple of days due to not frequent enough feedings. the second batch was laid yesterday and are now wigglers! anybody know when it's safe to move the fry to larger quarters with a canister filter ( with foam over the intake of course) as opposed to sponge filters?


----------



## LGHT (Nov 9, 2005)

leviathon13 said:


> lost quite a few fry the last couple of days due to not frequent enough feedings. the second batch was laid yesterday and are now wigglers! anybody know when it's safe to move the fry to larger quarters with a canister filter ( with foam over the intake of course) as opposed to sponge filters?


If they are free swimming you can move them. I would however use a panty hose over the intake then put the sponge filter over that. As long as the section is really strong they should be ok. You may loose a few, but if they are breeding bi-weekly a few deaths won't be that bad.


----------



## leviathon13 (Sep 11, 2006)

i'm on the 3rd batch of fry. 4th batch of eggs. 3rd set of eggs got to be wigglers and then i lost 'em all. not sure why.... sponge filter may not've been cycled or i cleaned it TOO well. batch 1 is now in a 55 batch 2 in a 30 and 4 in a ten. #4 just started eating brine yesterday.i caught 3 GIANTS ( dime size+ fastest growers ) eating their siblings so they are in a 10 by themselves.


----------



## Amerikanpitbull (Aug 8, 2008)

are any of them for sale? I live in Fresno California and it has proved to be real hard finding a place that sell's piranha's!


----------



## FRANK194 (Apr 25, 2008)

Amerikanpitbull said:


> are any of them for sale? I live in Fresno California and it has proved to be real hard finding a place that sell's piranha's!


Were in Fresno are you?


----------



## Malawi- (Oct 21, 2008)

congrats, thats awesome.


----------



## momo18 (Sep 21, 2008)

lets not get this topic closed by talking about selling things in illegal states...awesome work on the fry can't wait to see pics.


----------



## caribad (Jul 27, 2008)

any updates?


----------

